# grandes heures (heure)



## viuchi

Bonjour.
J'ai un doute concernant le sens de "grandes heures" dans "les grandes heures de l'histoire": s'agit-il de l'époque de gloire ou plutôt des moments cruciaux?
Par conséquent, quel en serait l'équivalent espagnol?
Merci.


----------



## Cenimurcia

je pencherais plutôt pour ta deuxième hypothèse mais peut-être qu'un peu plus de contexte me ferait changer d'avis... tu peux nous en dire un peu plus ?


----------



## viuchi

Merci pour la réponse, Cenimurcia.
Voilà, mon texte dit "Plus qu'un récit historique reconstituant décennie après décennie chaque phase de la transformation et de l'extension de la ville, c'est une promenade le long du rivage et sur les hauteurs d'Alger qui est suggérée aux visiteurs,  certains des bâtiments les plus marquants de la ville [=Alger], souvent identifiés avec *les grandes heures de l'histoire de* l'Algérie".
J'ai fait un peu de recherche sur Google et j'ai constaté que "les grandes heures de l'histoire" (tout court ou suivi d'un complément du nom: "l'histoire de...") est assez fréquent comme titre d'ouvrages historiques. Je n'ai pourtant pas trouvé d'argument décisif en faveur de l'une ou de l'autre hypothèses...


----------



## Cenimurcia

dans ce contexte, je pense qu'il s'agit des heures de gloire : les bâtiments les plus marquants se construisent généralement pendant les périodes de faste... digo yo...


----------



## viuchi

Tout à fait plausible. Vu que je ne connais pas l'histoire d'Alger et des bâtiments en question, je crois que je ne peux que supposer...


----------



## Cenimurcia

peut-être pourrais-tu traduire par "los grandes momentos de la historia"...


----------



## esteban

Podría ser: 

les grandes heures de l'histoire de l'Algérie <=> la época gloriosa de la historia de Argelia 

o tal vez

les grandes heures de l'histoire de l'Algérie <=> la edad de oro de la historia argelina

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Cenimurcia

depende de si se refieren a una época en concreto (lo que no descarto en absoluto) o a varios momentos...


----------



## viuchi

Merci beaucoup pour les suggestions. J'aime bien "los grandes momentos de la historia".


----------



## esteban

¡Caray, no le había puesto cuidado a esa eventualidad! Si se trata de una época en concreto, podrían ser válidas las propuestas anteriores (“ la época gloriosa de la historia“ o “la edad de oro de la historia“). En el caso contrario, se podría hablar de “las épocas gloriosas de la historia“ o quizás de “los períodos fastos de la historia“...

Saludos
esteban


----------



## viuchi

Tenéis razón, podría tratarse de momentos puntuales esparcidos a lo largo de la historia, o de una época en concreto. Sin embargo, dado que se habla de décadas de construcción y remodelación de la ciudad, que no es un período realmente largo, sino que bien podría considerarse una época en conjunto, yo me inclino por la segunda hipótesis, que es también la que antes sugirió Cenimurcia.


----------



## Cenimurcia

es cierto que "grandes momentos" puede sonar a "grandes momentos del cine" o "del fútbol", y que las propuestas de Esteban son más elegantes... el problema es que no sabemos si usar un singular o un plural... ¿qué os parece "horas gloriosas"? 
lo encontré en un artículo de la hemeroteca del ABC :


> A vosotros, españoles- -dice- os saludo, porque habéis revivido *horas gloriosas* del pasado en un orgulloso presente


----------



## esteban

Tienes mi voto. Creo que lo mejor es quedarse con "horas gloriosas" para quitarse el problema del singular o plural de encima.

Saludos
esteban


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Otra posibilidad más: los grandes *hitos*.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## viuchi

De acuerdo con las "horas" si aceptamos que estamos hablando de algo que tiene que ser "glorioso".
Pero me estoy dando cuenta de que sigo con la misma duda que tenía al principio: ¿no podría ser que "les grandes heures" fueran en realidad momentos importantes, cruciales, decisivos, etc.de la historia, sin que esto implique necesariamente una valoración positiva?
Por ejemplo: he encontrado una serie publicada por el Cercle Européen du Livre, que se llama "Les grandes heures de l'histoire"; entre los títulos de esta serie están _Israël face aux Arabes_ y _Les grands procès_. Para mí, el tema de estos dos libros no tiene nada de "glorioso", sino más bien de "crucial", de "hito" (como ha propuesto Gévy).
¿Qué os parece?


----------



## Cenimurcia

ya... pero en este contexto no me convence "hito"... puede que esté equivocada pero optaría por "las horas gloriosas"


----------



## Alysa

Hola, buenas noches/bonsoir

Siento disentir, Ceni, pero "las horas gloriosas" no me parece adecuado al contexto. No por lo de "gloriosas", sino por lo de "horas"... hace referencia a edificios que se relacionan con "les grandes heures de l'histoire". Supongo que en francés, "heures" indicará en esta expresión "momentos, etapas o incluso acontecimientos", pero en español creo que no indica más que horas de 60 minutos (agradezco que me corrijáis si me confundo, es sólo mi opinión)

Si no se le quiere dar un valor positivo, porque se desconoce si lo tiene o no,yo lo dejaría en "momentos cruciales". Si tiene ese valor positivo, en "épocas gloriosas" o "épocas de esplendor"

Saludos


----------



## Cenimurcia

Hola: 
Si bien es cierto que no se usa tanto en español como en francés, propuse "horas gloriosas" después de investigarlo en internet (mira el enlace) y para solucionar el problema "plural o singular"... "momentos" lo había descartado porque me parece menos elegante que la expresión francesa, más culta


----------

